
Facebook previews journalism features like digests and subscription trials - endswapper
https://techcrunch.com/2017/01/11/facebook-journalism-project/
======
endswapper
"No, we are a tech company, not a media company[0]"

[0] - [http://www.reuters.com/article/us-facebook-zuckerberg-
idUSKC...](http://www.reuters.com/article/us-facebook-zuckerberg-
idUSKCN1141WN)

